# rainbow name



## alejandra_gr

How can I translate this sentece?
 
"In all areas the name “BRAND” becomes the rainbow name in the industry"
 
Thanks,


----------



## k-in-sc

Never heard of it. It sounds strange! What's the context?


----------



## alejandra_gr

k-in-sc said:


> Never heard of it. It sounds strange! What's the context?


It is a speech about a brand and its history in the market.


----------



## cocuyo

More context might help. What geographical region? What cultural sphere?


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe it's a crayon manufacturer ...
XD


----------



## MetalMarianne

Never heard "rainbow name" - but it sounds similar to "umbrella term" ... could it be related to it?


----------



## fsabroso

MetalMarianne said:


> Never heard "rainbow name" - but it sounds similar to "*umbrella term" .*.. could it be related to it?


I thought the same.

Regards.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you guys get points for creative thinking! But unlike umbrellas, rainbows aren't usually thought of as covering anything. In fact, they are ephemeral and when you see them they are usually off in the distance. The main quality of a rainbow is its colors, obviously, and then there's the term "rainbow bridge," to heaven or the afterlife. 
All I can think of is that the use of this term relates to something that was said earlier along the lines of being a "full-spectrum provider" of whatever the company's product or service is.


----------



## Jocaribbean

Usually the word "rainbow" has a racial connotation, implying the gathering of all the races in one place. One example of this is the Urban expression "urban rolodex" which is a compilation of several persons divided by they race. Journalists and marketing staff keep this type of rolodex in case they need a point of view or study from a particular ethnic group.
so maybe Rainbow name is referred to the association of a brand to a particular market.
Pfff  hope this makes sense!


----------



## MetalMarianne

k-in-sc said:


> Hmm, you guys get points for creative thinking!



Thanks k-in-sc!
I´ll take is a compliment


----------



## MetalMarianne

Jocaribbean said:


> Usually the word "rainbow" has a racial connotation, implying the gathering of all the races in one place. One example of this is the Urban expression "urban rolodex" which is a compilation of several persons divided by they race. Journalists and marketing staff keep this type of rolodex in case they need a point of view or study from a particular ethnic group.
> so maybe Rainbow name is referred to the association of a brand to a particular market.
> Pfff  hope this makes sense!




In Sweden the term "rainbow" has become synonym of varied sexual tendencies - e.g., rainbow family is a family with homo- or transsexual parents. 

But I still would like alejandra_gr to give us some more context.....


----------



## Jocaribbean

MetalMarianne said:


> In Sweden the term "rainbow" has become synonym of varied sexual tendencies - e.g., rainbow family is a family with homo- or transsexual parents.
> 
> But I still would like alejandra_gr to give us some more context.....


 
I think that is Universal Marianne!

If you see a rainbow flag, then it means the place is gay or gay-friendly.


----------



## cocuyo

The rainbow seems to have a specific meaning, just as other meteorological phenomenons, to the Maori, that's why I wonder whether it is from down under.


----------



## k-in-sc

MetalMarianne said:


> In Sweden the term "rainbow" has become synonym of varied sexual tendencies - e.g., rainbow family is a family with homo- or transsexual parents.
> 
> But I still would like alejandra_gr to give us some more context.....



Gay-friendly, that does seem like a good possibility!


----------

